# Kayak GPS ???



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi..... I'm bout to get a GPS for the yak & walking, I already have a navman in the motorhome.

Can anyone tell me what models they use, how do they go, how waterproof are they, anything else to consider.

I have been looking at Ebay, where there are heaps of makes & models.

cheers

mal


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Loads of styles, Garmin would be the best choice...

My Garmin map 76s is waterproof and floats and is mounted when I need on a purpose built marine mount ( Optional extra ), more information on this particular model and others is available here :

http://www.garmin.com/products/gpsmap76s/


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

i have a graman, i chose this because it seems to give exceptional battery life


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Howdy,
I was fishing the other day in an very heavy fog & had no idea where the shore was. Ive got a garmin 178c gps fish finder & I reckon its great, I leave a bread crumb trail to follow on future trips, lots of good fish finder features, but in all honesty its the gps features that are the real jewel. Just bought a waypoint manager software that allows me to down load my waypoints tracks & rotes to my pc & have just been reading thru the "overlay on google earth" features. More beer no sleep looks like the orde of the day.
seeya
squizzy


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

just had to tell ya squizz about the time we got caught in the canoe 5 k off shore at night in a cold drenching sea mist off Kirk Point.

Obviously we arsed it back and before anyone comments on the stupidity of being caught like that - yeah..... we were! Pissed as well!

:shock: :shock: :shock:

Small compass mate....don't leave home without it.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I use an Eagle iGPS (fishfinder and GPS comined)


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I've been very happy with all three of the Garmin GPS units that I've had. I had a GPS76 for 5 years until I killed it by not properly fastening the back. I replaced that one with a GPSmap76, which I really like. I also keep an eTrex in my survival kit.
I would recommend trying out several brands to see which has the features that you need and is easy for you to use.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I just want one!!!


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes thanks for the info, I'll try to check them out when in Canberra later this week 

Ive got one in our Coaster motor home but I'm not sure "take the 2nd exit at the next roundabout" would cut it at sea :?

cheers

mal


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

anyone had any dramas with combo FF/GPS units.

as a rule I tend to steer clear of combo anythings, but in a yak. . .


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Tim said:


> anyone had any dramas with combo FF/GPS units.
> 
> as a rule I tend to steer clear of combo anythings, but in a yak. . .


I've had an Eagle Cuda 250S/Map for about 6 months. No dramas yet. GPS works well and the sounder is an improvement on my old 128 (or the 168 for that matter).

Biggest problem is learning to use all the functions. Accidentally knocked it yesterday and turned on the man overboard function then couldn't figure out how to turn it off. Back to the manual.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I like the convenience of a combo, but I'll always take the handheld GPS with me for safety. My FF/GPS, bait tank pump and lights all run off the same 12vDC 10Ahr battery. I've had a couple of instances where the battery has run down to the point where I get the auto-shutoff on the FF. I like having a GPS that has an independent power supply. I also want a GPS that I can take with me if I am in the water.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Good point Doug, a good idea to have the GPS and Mobile phone attached to the PFD I spose.


----------

